# a dorian yates cycle 'supposidly'



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day

week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day

week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day

week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day

week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol

week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol

week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol

week 7-------4000mg test susp---400mg anadrol

week 9-------10,000 iu hcg--800mg clomid

week10-------20,000iu hcg--1000mg clomid

week 11------4000mg test prop---100mg halotestin

week 12------4000mg test prop----200mg hal0

weel 13-------5000mg test prop----300mg halo

week 14-------3000mg test sus-----300mg halo----1000mg masterone

week 15-------4000mg test sus-----400mg halo----1000mg masterone

weekl 16-------10,000iu hcg---1000mg clomid

week 17--------20,000iu hcg---2000mg clomid

week 18--------30 ,000iu hcg---3000mg clomid

week 20---------2500mg test susp---1000mg of fina---

weel 21----------3500mg test susp--1500mg of fina

week 22----------4500mg test susp--20oomg of fina

week 23 ----------5000mg test susp---2500mg of fina

week 24 ----------1500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol

week 25-----------2500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol

week 26 -----------3500 mg test prop----300mg anadrol---1000mg masterone/day

week 27------------1500mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200mg winng/day

week 29------------1500 mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200 mg winny/day

week 30 ------------1500mg test susp------100mg anadrol---300mg winny/day





i found it an interesting read but i by know means think this is 100% ligit or am claiming dorian wrote it ok


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

5 grams of test suspension one word OUCH!


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

there is alot of unstedy blood levels there.


----------



## bertil1980 (Jun 5, 2008)

those doses of dbol, anadrol and winny will put you in a box in no time! so you best have a spare liver to hand if you run that cycle! lol


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

> week 18--------30 ,000iu hcg---3000mg clomid


I bet he felt very manly that week


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

bertil1980 said:


> those doses of dbol, anadrol and winny will put you in a box in no time! so you best have a spare liver to hand if you run that cycle! lol


not realy - when you consider that anadrol is adminstered in say a 220lb man up to 22 tabs thats 1100mg and thats a medical dose. there walking around after months on that...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

That's alot of gear. I doubt this is his cycle but you never know.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> That's alot of gear. I doubt this is his cycle but you never know.


some things dont make alot of sence, when you consider how low dosed suspension is and would have been (assuming he was useing pharma..) thats a masive volume to inject. from a practical stand point i dont see how that is possible... (or am i the only one that got shafted with 25mg/ml suspension lol?)


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

My nan did a cycle similar to this, but she had at least 6 cycles under her belt beforehand and was seriously stacked.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I have read this on another site and trainers there were also bit confused about certain aspects of this cycle.....

Take a look at this......

DORIAN YATES' OFF-SEASON DIET

�30 minutes before first meal : 6000 mg. BCAA, 10 gr. glutamine, 5 gr. liquid creatine.

1.- 14 Egg whites 2 yolks, 2 cups of Oatmeal (no cooked)

1 banana, 3 toasted bread, 100 gr. of jelly,

omega�3 2000 mg., 2 gr. of C vit, 1000 iu. E vit

2.- 2 cups of Mega Mass 4000 (1.200 calories) or any other weight gainer

3.- After workout:

100 gr .maltodextrin, 2cups Whey Protein,

10 gr. Glutamine, 10 gr. liquid creatine,

2 potasium tabs, 6000 mg BCAA.

4.- 300 gr. of chicken breast, 600 gr. of rice.

5.- 125 gr. pasta (no cooked)

300 gr. of lean meat, 2 gr. vit C, 2000 mg omega-3

6.- 300 gr. of lean meat

500 gr of baked potato, 1 cap Soy Lecytine, 1000 iu E vit.

7.- 1 � cup of oatmeal

10 eggs whites, 1 yolk, 50 gr. of turkey ham

Calcium 1 gr., 5 mcg zinc, 6000 mg. BCAA, omega-3 2000 mg.

10 gr. of glutamine

8.- 2 cups of Mega Mass 4000

% of Calories aprox: Protein: 27% ( 500 gr.),

Carbs: 56% (850 gr.), Fats: 16% (120gr.)

Total Calories aprox: 8.600 cals. a day.

3 times a week eat 3 Big Mac, Large Pizza, Ice Cream plus the diet to get 10.000 cals. a day.

__________________


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

personally i think thats bull

dorian was clean


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> personally i think thats bull
> 
> dorian was clean


We are talking about his steroid cycles Jimmy not his use of underarm deodorant.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm with Jimmy. BS


----------



## Cowsfortea (Mar 11, 2008)

That is clearly not Yates' cycle; not because of the doses, just because it's a rubbish cycle.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Con said:


> 5 grams of test suspension one word OUCH!


The first thing that sprang to my mind.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weekl 16-------10,000iu hcg---1000mg clomid

week 17--------20,000iu hcg---2000mg clomid

week 18--------30 ,000iu hcg---3000mg clomid

So this is how he built up that chest.... Bullshet!


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

I doubt anyone will believe me but I have met Dorian a few times through one of my friends who was sponsored by CNP when Dorian was part of CNP with Kerry Kays, This is the biggest load of bull I have ever seen.

I guess Si Fan from Temple gym could tell you better, but its my understanding that he took less than a tenth of this.

He told me his pre comp was something like.

700mg Test prop/w

450mg Parabolan/w

400mg Primabolan/w

Loads of thiomucase

He said to me most people dont believe him so he dosent often tell people.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I am no expert, but this stuff does fascinate me - why would a pro take dianabol?!


----------



## kannekt (Mar 13, 2008)

scary cycle


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fcuk it, if someone wants to supply it, I'll give it a go...... 

I want the whole cycle first though.....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well i thought it was as mad to look at as it is the possibility of him doing it. the cycles crazy from massis of long ester to silly amounts of short.....then silly attempts of recovery i guess every 6 weeks???

also noticed the diet as brickhouse posted and this too sprung faults, i like dorian alot and reading on him i noticed he very rarly cheated if at all, his claims were when all the other guys were slacking in mc d's id be working hard and eating well.

he also wrote he supplemented drink in for equal to meal count which doesnt ring true with that diet, but to tell the truth not many pro diets have as many drinks as ours

i guess the myth lives on........what do they use?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fooking hell. There would be more gear in his body then blood LOL


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Its still no where near munzers cycle.

anyway its irelivant we can speculate all day about a pro's cycle - odds are its going to be way of the mark in both cases. There are always sensaitional suposed cycle posted but when they sometimes talk about there cycles its always tiny beginers ones...

Now i hate to be the bearer of bad news but Its just flat out BS that you would take as little as possible if your livelyhood is on the line then you can be sure that they will be shooting as much as there body will allow. Not just steriods, but loads of pescription meds, painkillers, peptitdes ect.

You just wouldnt take the risk that someone might have got the edge on you because you were conservative.

Think of it this way if you were raceing a car would you take a formula 3 car to a F1 race?

or another example you know that all your oponents are going to be useing AK47s, but you choose to limit yourself to a saturday night special???


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Fcuk it, if someone wants to supply it, I'll give it a go......
> 
> I want the whole cycle first though.....


Last thing Bedford needs is you running around with more test than the whole town put together!!


----------



## dooby (Nov 3, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Last thing Bedford needs is you running around with more test than the whole town put together!!


LMAO:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

> 700mg Test prop/w
> 
> 450mg Parabolan/w
> 
> 400mg Primabolan/w


well that sounds more like it the other cycle a load of crap.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Its still no where near munzers cycle.
> 
> anyway its irelivant we can speculate all day about a pro's cycle - odds are its going to be way of the mark in both cases. There are always sensaitional suposed cycle posted but when they sometimes talk about there cycles its always tiny beginers ones...
> 
> ...


Totally see your point wog mate but I do disagree a little....let's say Tom Thumb, or James L or anyone else get's their pro card. I don't think they'll just start taking stupid amounts when they never have done (well, I think anyway)

If they've gained their card as they are I can't see much changing. I appreciate some monsters like munzer,yates take more, but I don't think the majority take what we think they do......my take on it anyway


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

redman said:


> I doubt anyone will believe me but I have met Dorian a few times through one of my friends who was sponsored by CNP when Dorian was part of CNP with Kerry Kays, This is the biggest load of bull I have ever seen.
> 
> I guess Si Fan from Temple gym could tell you better, but its my understanding that he took less than a tenth of this.
> 
> ...


1.5g / week its not "little" precomp, good reaction on gear GOOD gear and nutrition, makes that dosage precomp realistic imo.

Wut is thiomucase?


----------



## bertil1980 (Jun 5, 2008)

wogihao said:


> not realy - when you consider that anadrol is adminstered in say a 220lb man up to 22 tabs thats 1100mg and thats a medical dose. there walking around after months on that...


So going by what you've just said, you'd quite happily run those doses?


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I wouldn't believe everything you read on the internet, I know what he took when he won the olympia and it was no way near them amounts. People like to speculate and make presumtions but Dorian trained and dieted harder than any of his rivals and thats what made him Mr Olympia!!!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

May I add that he used only Dorian Yates Ultimate Formulaes Lean Gain, Nox Pump, Creatine and Glutamine which all can be bought at Temple Gym Birmingham........


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

bertil1980 said:


> So going by what you've just said, you'd quite happily run those doses?


If i thought it would make a diffrence and i figured i could manage the sides depending on the risk/reward then yes - why not?

Same with any other drug if you knew that upping the doseage would produce a meaningfull diffrence would you not take it?

That is a extreme example, but if you knew there was a chance of better growth at a higher dosage would you not take it? or would you risk your competitors beating you because you didnt take that chance?

Im not saying be iresponsible but its a matter of priorities do you want to try win at any cost or not? - and by win i meen maximise your potential for growth.

The same should be said of diet, routine ect. Everything should be geared to maximiseing your potential.

But in the end it depends on your objectives, do you want to look good on the beach or compete in a show looking like you came out of the 90s..

Each is a valid goal/ambition depending on the individual so there aproaches will be diffrent.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Totally see your point wog mate but I do disagree a little....let's say Tom Thumb, or James L or anyone else get's their pro card. I don't think they'll just start taking stupid amounts when they never have done (well, I think anyway)
> 
> If they've gained their card as they are I can't see much changing. I appreciate some monsters like munzer,yates take more, but I don't think the majority take what we think they do......my take on it anyway


Yea thats true, theres a diffrence in that munzer ect were at the apex of competition.

But that said its hard to say what pressure a new pro would undergo you have sponsorship deals, peer presure ect..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Like what Robsta says

Theres a limit to what you can physically jab.

I find I get on fine with the 'beginner' doses I use and dont get loads of acne or boobies or liver breakdown.

Personally off season I get more from peptide manipulation than loads of gear.

My last off season course was

40mg Dbol/day

400mg NPP/week

800mg Test/week

plus GH and slin at the right times.

I know guys that do loads more than this but they dont look that good.

If you take thing into perspective its perceivable that someone the size of Zak Kahn would take more than me but I doubt its anywhere near the doses listed earlier.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

james l post very moderate cycles yet if you didnt know him and and seen him in a gym you could bet most think hes on silly amounts.

people think it compinsates hard work it just doesnt yea the pros may use more but everyother part of there regiem is bigger harder better in a way thats why there pros

i personally think there is no way some one could actually use 5000mg a week there is human and scientific limits surely?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> I have read this on another site and trainers there were also bit confused about certain aspects of this cycle.....
> 
> Take a look at this......
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried eating 600g rice in one sitting? I've tried it in two sittings. Trust me - setting your eyes on fire while trying to tattoo your own back is more fun.

30,000iu hcg? So what, he had sundays off jabbing hcg while mid cycle...?

The likelyhood of this being true is minimal. Theres a guy on here that knows dorian, he was selling one of his old 'bimmahs' a while back.

Ask him to see if dorian says its true.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

maybe its cooked weight but still loads


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I do not believe for one minute that dorian used either this cycle or the off season diet, the guy that supplied the information, who remained annonymous naturally, informed a number of people that he was a member of an elite group where pro bodybuilders and other supposed top of the tower people talked openly about every aspect of their perfomance enhancing and diet.

Myself I do not think it true at all, but I m sure some naive people will believe so, only Dorian and his close companions will know.

But I will say personally I think Dorian Yates deserved to become the best in the world as he did despite anything, and when people train 100%, eat 100% and rest 100%, others, (most probably his fellow competitors) have a need to excuse this and make themselves feel they were beaten by the use of drugs, not hard work.

I even read somewhere people trying to say outrageously he used gh every hour and all sorts of bollox, for gods sakes the man become the greatest bodybuilder in the world through hard work and determination.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Have you ever tried eating 600g rice in one sitting? I've tried it in two sittings. Trust me - setting your eyes on fire while trying to tattoo your own back is more fun.
> 
> 30,000iu hcg? So what, he had sundays off jabbing hcg while mid cycle...?
> 
> ...


yes I dont think I could get through that much rice in one meal if my life depended on it. lol.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> yes I dont think I could get through that much rice in one meal if my life depended on it. lol.


600g dry rice? noway... in 2 sittings yes...

600g boiled rice np.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Have you ever tried eating 600g rice in one sitting? I've tried it in two sittings. Trust me - setting your eyes on fire while trying to tattoo your own back is more fun.
> 
> 30,000iu hcg? So what, he had sundays off jabbing hcg while mid cycle...?
> 
> ...


This guy - martzee ?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/27208-bmw-750i-sport-previously-owned-dorian-yates.html


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> This guy - martzee ?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/27208-bmw-750i-sport-previously-owned-dorian-yates.html


Thats the fella. Well spotted TS - you horing for reps now? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

TBH who the **** cares.

I know personally a few guys who run in that range of gear (no joke) and yes they do great but their diets and life style could be better so how would they do on lower doses i would say just as great.

Food is the first and foremost anabolic and if you havent got the genetics stop comparing your self to the guys who do, i think Tom Prince said it best "give a chinchilla all the drugs in the world and it wont become a pitbull":thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Thats the fella. Well spotted TS - you horing for reps now? :lol:


I'm just trying to following your fine example...... :thumb:

P.S. ( did you rep me!!! )


----------

